#    2006   !!!!

## RT5D

-  2006.
  ,  ,           .
: 
 RW3WR  KO71IM
: 144 ant 8x6el. QRO
432 4x15 GI-7b
1296 dish 3m. 40w.( )
  . .

----------


## RT5D

, ,     ??

----------


## K6VHF

> , ,     ??


     !
    .

----------


## RT5D

to 001:
  ,   .

       ,   ?

----------

